# Problems with Wahl Bravura



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

I'm having two problems with my Bravura.

First, the adjustable blade no longer adjusts. I can slide the little knob back and forth, but it catches as it goes. When I look at the blade, it appears to be stuck at the longest setting no matter where the adjustment knob is.

Second, the unit doesn't turn on when the blade is on. The battery seems okay, because it turns on with the blade off.

I'm assume the two problems are related and that something is wrong with the plastic housing under the blade. I've never bought a new 5-in-1 blade before, so I don't know if replacing it will solve the problem. 

Is the replacement blade just the metal part, or does it come with the plastic that clips on to the clipper itself? 

Thank you very much for any advice you can give!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Has it been dropped? I started having problems with my Bravura after I dropped it. I am not sure why the blade setting on yours doesn't move as it should. If you get a new blade you get the whole part the clips onto the body of the clipper. Wahl is good on service so you might want to think about getting in touch with them to get it fixed.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, Catherine. I don't think I dropped it - and I promised amnesty before asking, and the kids insist they haven't touched it. Perhaps I broke something when removing it to clean. I'll call Wahl.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

There is a plastic piece on the blade that can break off when dropped (guess how many times I've done this?). When this happened to me, the blade wouldn't stay on the clipper. Replacing the blade worked. I learned of this possibility through an on line search of the problem.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

The problem has miraculously resolved itself! Perhaps the spring was stuck and it gradually loosened ... I have no idea how or why, but I'll take it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Did you get the diamond blade to go with it, WinnieJane? Mine is still sitting in the packaging because I wanted to practice with the blade it came with first. I'm excited to see how it works.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

You likely got some wet dirt (maybe poop, maybe wet not 100% clean paws, etc) in there and it couldn't move cause the blades were 'glued' together. Once it broke free it worked again.
Next time you can help it along by using some blade wash or spray it with a bit of water get it going again, dry the blade and keep going.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Did you get the diamond blade to go with it, WinnieJane? Mine is still sitting in the packaging because I wanted to practice with the blade it came with first. I'm excited to see how it works.


No, I've just been using the blade it came with -- successfully so far!


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> You likely got some wet dirt (maybe poop, maybe wet not 100% clean paws, etc) in there and it couldn't move cause the blades were 'glued' together. Once it broke free it worked again.
> Next time you can help it along by using some blade wash or spray it with a bit of water get it going again, dry the blade and keep going.


That makes sense - I don't usually bathe before grooming because I groom her for a little while every few days, as we are both still new to this. Thank you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Did you get the diamond blade to go with it, WinnieJane? Mine is still sitting in the packaging because I wanted to practice with the blade it came with first. I'm excited to see how it works.



Break out your diamond blade! Your "practice" will become easier in a jiffy.


----------

